
Moped: cross-platform messaging plugged into Dropbox, Foursquare, and Aviary - ekurutepe
http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/9/4202938/moped-messaging-app-dropbox-foursquare-aviary
======
ekurutepe
Disclaimer: I'm the iOS dev for Moped.

